# -
,    ,    (  )  .
    () -.     ,
      ,     " ",     
   .          . 
      (.. + ./  ..),    
  .
    .    ?     ?

----------


## Mic1

:
  ,    - ;
  - .

----------


## Mela

-        ,   -  .
   - - ,    -,    ,     
      ,

----------


## Notta

,    - ,  ,

----------


## Programada

3  ,        2 ,   ,  ,  .    ,   ,    .    -  /,  ,  .        ,            .

----------

...  ,      .      .      ...    .

----------


## lea

-,          
   -,   ( )

----------


## Rumaka

. .   -      .     .       :Wink:

----------


## sveetna

,       ?       ?
" 1.         -,    ,        -,      . 
  6.      -   ,    ."
   .

----------


## Programada

> ,       ?       ?
> " 1.         -,    ,        -,      . 
> 6.      -   ,    ."
>    .


   ,    /     ,     / ?

----------


## -2

, ,              .
       .

          ,    .            .

----------

> . .   -      .     .


,    .        .     ,      .

  ,       ?   :Wink:  
 -              ,        -    ..  ..

----------


## ()

.  ,  , ,     ...    ,       .

----------

> 6.      -   ,    ."
>    .


     ,     -.     ,   -   35-45,          ...

----------


## Nicol'

.-.   ,             . ...  ,  .

----------


## sveetna

> ,     -


  ?


> -,    ,        -,      .

----------

? !



> ...


 :  , .. ,  ,    -.  ,  ,     ,    :  ,    .                    ,  ,   ,   ,    .     " -" -   .   .

----------

/  ...   ,     ,    -  ..   .    ..  ""    :Smilie:

----------


## sveetna

> :  , .. ,  ,    -.  ,  ,     ,    :  ,    .                    ,  ,   ,   ,    .     " -" -   .   .


  .             "  ".   ,   .

----------


## Timritari

> ...


     .          .   ,     . ..     .     . 
  , ,       ""       .

----------


## kate$

- (), /,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Mela

> ,     -.     ,   -   35-45,          ...


!   ...
   ,      ,    -   !

----------


## Mela

> ,    .        .     ,      .
> 
>   ,       ?   
>  -              ,        -    ..  ..


      ,      ... 
,       
   ,

----------

/ ,    .
 ,   ,     ,       .

----------

/     .   . 

     ().  (. ), .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

-  ,   , -.

----------

> -        ,   -  .
>    - - ,    -,    ,


          .  ,     .   .  ,         .
   ,        -       -.
     ,   ,        .

----------

" ":
1. -      
2. -   (  ,      ,    2:  ,   )
3. -         (     ,  -     ).

,     ,       . :Wow:

----------

,   -   .     (  )        ,     120  . ,     ,   ,    -    .  . 
.   .

----------


## VicV

- , -    . ,  . -   -    , ,         .

----------

:      ? .      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,  ,     ,   -      ,   .  ,  ,  ,    .   ,,  .

----------


## Irinka

-   -  ,        ().
  -   -      .
..   -     .

----------


## Kvalex

..    ..   ,     ..     .

----------


## Taly

**  -   -     ,         -.      ,  ,   ,     .   ,   ().

* :*  -      ,   -   . _(   ,_      ,      -     ,   .

----------


## Taly

> :      ? .      ?


   -,     .

----------

> - , -    . ,  . -   -    , ,         .


   .  ,      ,   -  .
        -...,      ( )  -,    / .

----------

> -,     .


   , -              .

----------


## _

( ):
1. ,  ,   - + -
2.   -  -  ,   
3.  - + -
4.   -  -  ,   
              .

----------


## Taly

> , -              .


        ,      ,       -. 
     ,     . . ,    ,  -    ,       ,    .

----------


## Sureken

.    .   . , ,   /   (.),   .    ,      (   -  ).

----------


## Lizavetta

. :yes:  
- __  .
    "  -"
"1.         -,   __ ,        -,   __   ."
,    __         ,   __    (.5).     ,  ,    .5    .

----------


## svetusia

> ? !
> 
>  :  , .. ,  ,    -.  ,  ,     ,    :  ,    .                    ,  ,   ,   ,    .     " -" -   .   .


 : 
1.      -  ,    -.   ,   ...
2. -     -, ..       (     -       ).   /      .

----------


## @

,     .    ,    -.
1. - .    ,     /.     (),   -  .
        /  -
2. .    ,    ,   ..        (   ).

----------


## _

> ,     .


   ...

----------


## svetusia

> ,     .    ,    -.
> 1. - .    ,     /.     (),   -  .
>         /  -
> 2. .    ,    ,   ..        (   ).


!       :     -   -???
 -,       .          ( 2006      ,  ). ,  - ,  ,        ,  .  ,  -     ...

----------


## -

-   - ""!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Olga2003

/   / ,

----------


## -

-  !  :Wink:

----------


## Kriniza

...        ...   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## danzel

/   +          .       .

----------


## accountant_spb

.   ,   , / - . .  -  ,  /     .,  ,     ,  ,   -    - .  (   ).         -    ,   .   ,      .

----------

-  /  ?    ,     2- .,        ?

----------


## _

/  -

----------


## Buh2

> !       :     -   -???
>  -,       .          ( 2006      ,  ). ,  - ,  ,        ,  .  ,  -     ...


  :yes:

----------


## 777

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## svetusia

> /     .,  ,     ,  ,   -    - .  (   ).         -    ,   .   ,      .


 :Wow:    ...       ???   ??? 
    -   .   ,    - .   -  ...       ,     , ..      .  :    ,        - -     .
  ...       .

----------


## OVM

,       :yes:

----------


## gusiy-75

> ...        ...


  . !!!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## svetusia

.        -  ...

----------


## 2006

-  ,   .    ,      ,     .  ,      -   ( )      .               (, )

----------


## katerina371

. -   .  ,  -  -. - ,    .  -           .   ,    .

----------

-  -   ,        -(   ) , -  -   ,        -(   ).        , ..           . -        . 
 , .

----------

,       .62. ,      ,          .
.

----------

/ + +        ,  /     -  . ,             ,   /+     ,           :  -         ,          /     (  -),       .

----------

,        , , ,  -    /,  ,  10   ,     .   /   ,   .    /      , ..      ,

----------


## svetusia

- , ..      ,         -.         - . 
,        ,        ()     - .,    :   -  .
      , :
1.    ,       : -.,  - ,  -   ..     (   ,      ).    .
         -   .

----------


## buharik

,       - " "       :Smilie:      -     =)

----------


## agur

-      , -     .
           . ,    - .   .    ,  .
,       "  " ()  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## svetusia

> -      , -     .
>            . ,    - .   .    ,  .
> ,       "  " ()  .


 !!! :yes:

----------


## 4

-  ,        (     ),  ,      (    )...     :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


  ? ?

----------


## ltymuf

,   -    -  
     .     .

----------


## svetusia

> ,   -    -  
>      .     .


 !     - ? XXI   ...   ,    - ?  :Wow:      ??? :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Svetusia,       ,      ?   -  -   .

----------


## svetusia

> Svetusia,       ,      ?   -  -   .


         ?? 
   .  25    -     -   -,            -        -     -     ..., ,      ...

----------

Svetusia, -.

----------


## svetusia

> Svetusia, -.


  -

----------


## masha_hayd

> ?? 
>    .  25    -     -   -,            -        -     -     ..., ,      ...


        .???? :Smilie:  
     -  ?

----------


## masha_hayd

.
    -.
    ,     .....
   . ,       ,     ?   -.
     - .....    .

----------


## Jolly2

> - (), /,   .


        .    - ,  .    .

----------


## LvenAk

-    -     ?      ,   ,  .

----------


## 2006

> - ,  .


    , .   :yes:

----------


## IrinaIV

!
   ,  (, ),  (, ,  .),    .       ( - , ,  - ).
 :  -       (  ), -     .; -      .       .
         .
   ,      -      .  ,   :
1.  (  )      (, ).
2.        -.   .,        (  .60).
        -     ,  -   .     (    -  )
3.  -           .
      ,      -.
4.     ,       .
5.          ,     -        ,       ,     .
    ,  -       ,  ,   - ,       .
   ,   ,          .
 . 914  :
1.   **  * -,   * ,    **  -, **    .
2.   ** - **   ,     -, ** , *  .
*  -.
 -:  *  ,    -,*  ,        ,    ()   .     
    -    ,         .
       ,   .
   -  ,      .      . 
 :Embarrassment: 
    ,  .

----------

1

----------

1.         -,    ,        -,      . 
6.      -   ,    .
  .        . 
    ?

----------


## IrinaIV

,    ,     ,     ,     .
              .        . - (   8 )  . 4,  .  2-3,     ,   .       ,      ,     .

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,    ,     ,     ,     .


  20,    , (        ).
_ 28 :          .       ,    20  ,     ,      ,  ,    ._

----------


## IrinaIV

,  ,    ,   ,    -    (. 914),     (.    03.07.06),     ,      , ..   .

----------


## Novice75

-      ,

----------

[QUOTE=IrinaIV]     ,    ,     ,     ,     .

   ?   .  ,  -        -  ! ,       (   ,   ) -   2                .  ,   - -    ,       .

----------


## .

> - -    ,       .


 :Hmm: ,    ,       ?

----------

: -           (/).  /- ,  ,    .

----------

- ,  ,    -  , ,    .

----------

> ,       ?


*.*,            ...   ,    .  :Smilie: 

  /   ,  .   ,    -      :Wink: .

----------

> .  ,  -        -


  , 
"        -,    ,        -,      "
   -    .        .

----------


## -

?       ?     ?

----------


## Yakima

(     )

----------

,    /+,    ,     .  -  ,         -    ,   -       .     ,   .    ,   ,   ,   / (     )   .  !    ,   ,    .

----------


## -

> (     )


     ?

----------

> -    .        .


????????   -    -   ,      -.

----------

,     -  , ,     ,        .        ( ),  ,   .      ,      .   .

----------

> , 
> "        -,    ,        -,      "
>    -    .        .


 ,      - ?  ,   1  ,    .

----------

:    ,         .     ,       ,           (. )    .

----------

> :    ,         .     ,       ,           (. )    .


   (), -   , ,  .        .

----------

**,   ,      .   - .    "-",   "- ". , ,       .   ?

**, 



> -    -   ,      -.


 " " -    .
** - -   - -      .
** - -    ,         -.

      -     .

----------


## 1995

> ?


,        .
,       .

----------

> ,        .
> ,       .


  ,          ( .   ).           ,      .

----------


## stas

.

----------


## 1995

> ,        .
> ,       .


,     . :Frown:    ,    .

----------


## -

> ,        .
> ,       .


 ,      

   ,  :yes:  

    ?      !     !      ,        ?
    ?

----------


## 1995

> ,      
>    ,


  .



> ?      !     !      ,        ?
>     ?


   ,       . ,     .    .

----------


## -

,       :Frown: 


   ,    %,    :yes: 
  ,

----------

-,  -. -   ?    50 .  ,       ,     ...

----------


## Cudar

:    ,                   .

----------

.       (.. ).         (.. , ,   ). ..     ,     .   .         2 .      ,    .      ,      .

----------


## buharik

2

----------


## Zverek

(-    - 17  -     ,   60  ) -    : 
1.   ,  (       1,   , , , )
2.   , (     )
3.    (     ,    )
4.       -  .    1  - , .

   (-)      ,   ,    , ,    :Smilie: )

 -,  - ,    ,   ,         .     ,       ,         .  -    .           .

  , -          ? 

, ,         -      ,    ?

----------

> ,       ?       ?
> " 1.         -,    ,        -,      . 
>   6.      -   ,    ."
>    .


   ,      ,         :-)

----------

,               9 .     .. .

----------

1.   *      -*,  ** ,        -,      .
2.    -      ,     -,  ,   .

    914

----------


## Blondi

/ /

----------


## .

*Blondi*, ,     ?     -     ,  ?

----------


## buharik

*.*,  2 
1. /        , ,       /))
2. (  1   )   : "   ?" )   )

   )     )

----------


## marina0575

> ,   ,        .


    :    -   -,    -  .      -         .

----------


## svetusia

> :    -   -,    -  .      -         .


-.        -  ,   ,  ...    :yes:

----------

> ,    ,    (  )  .
>     () -.     ,
>       ,     " ",     
>    .          . 
>       (.. + ./  ..),    
>   .
>     .    ?     ?


    ,   -  ))        10)   40,       !

----------


## buharik

,  ,         "  " (   ,  ,  -)      ? ,    ""       (  ,     ""    ),     ,     " "    .     -?   ?        -      -?        " "     - ,     ?      -    (   )
  ,    ""   - ,     .     ,      -   ?    ?

----------

-    ,  .       .

----------


## ,.

!  !   .     ?  ,     .  . -   -:       ,    -     .    : "      ,   ,    .      ..."

----------


## -Stella-

- - .     -   ,   -   "". ..    - ,      - .

----------

> !  !   .     ?  ,     .  . -   -:       ,    -     .    : "      ,   ,    .      ..."


     ,   (  ) ,       -    .  .  ,    ,     .   - ,    .

----------


## agur

> - - .     -   ,   -   "". ..    - ,      - .


 * -Stella-*,     :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:             .    -    -.
       .   ,  --,  ,      1        -       . 
   ,     ,   .    ,    ,  .          .            (   -,  ()   -12  -,    ).    . ,      .

----------


## svetusia

> ,     ,   .    ,    ,  .          .


,     -       -    ...
        -     . ,   -   -    ...
    (    - -  ,   ..)        -   -  .  -  ,  ...

----------


## ka

/        .    .     -  (         /   .   .    /    )

----------


## BRJU

-    .

       , .  :7:

----------

-              .        ,     -  6,       /  76.5.

----------

> -              .        ,     -  6,       /  76.5.


   50  ,      ???
                 .

----------

> 50  ,      ???
>                  .


   )     60  ,     / 6   -  .    .

----------

> :
>   accountant_spb 
>  /     .,  ,     ,  ,   -    - .  (   ).         -    ,   .   ,      .
> 
>    ...       ???   ??? 
>     -   .   ,    - .   -  ...       ,     , ..      .  :    ,        - -     .
>   ...       .


   ,  -     ,      .         ,   (/)       ?   ?  :Wow:

----------


## ELLenaA

.1  N 914       -,      -.         - .         -     .        -   N 914,   -     .
   -       -      .          -,      ,       -      ,      .
     -   ,     (.6   914). 
  ,       -        .

----------

,   -   ()  ,              -- .    -        .

----------


## ALYZA



----------


## agur

> 


,     :Smilie: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=57673

----------

,    ,     .       -   ,  -   .     ,    "- ... ....".  ...  ,    ,   ,       -.    .           (   ).  .      5 .    - ..

----------


## Elenia

/ ,  -1, -6     /?

----------

.          ,     ,     -1.    -   .

----------


## we_both

> ...       ???   ??? 
>     -   .


    - ?




> ,    - .   -  ...


   ?




> ,     , ..      .  :    ,        - -     .
>   ...       .


  !

 2006         .
 , ,      3     .
   -  2 300 000
   1 000 000,     
  -  1 000 000,    
  - 300 000,    300 000

  ,      ,     2   ?

      -   2006-.
     ,        ,   2005-,    2006-.

 ,        -   .    30 ,     -.   2       ,    (!) 2 .     .  -  2- ,    - 30.11.07.   -          -  !       -     ,

----------


## we_both

-  

  - ,       , ,  
  - 
, , "" , ""     ,   

  -   1

 !

          ""    

-      (       -,   ),    -       - .
-       ,      !

-      . -,     -,   1,   -  ,             ; -,          ,         

       8 ""

----------


## Vics

-     , ..            .

----------

> -       ,      !


   .  :yes:  
  ,  "  "?

----------


## -Stella-

> .  
>   ,  "  "?


, ,   -    :Smilie:   -   -      ))
 ,      "" -  :yes:

----------

> ,    ,    (  )  .
>     () -.     ,
>       ,     " ",     
>    .          . 
>       (.. + ./  ..),    
>   .
>     .    ?     ?


   -         :Frown:             -.

----------


## GH

,   "      "?     -   -       .   ,    .

----------

_-  +    .-
-  +    .-
   , 
   ( )
   ( )

       ( )._

----------

. -       . ..  -   , - .  ,         -  ?

----------



----------


## -

,    :yes:

----------


## KocmosMars

!        .     !            ,  .       !            ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## KocmosMars

!    ,  !      /  ?         !     ? :Wow:

----------

> !        .     !


- -   ,    .



> /  ?         !


       -.

----------


## Annchen

- /  - "" (  :Smilie: )     ( )     .. 

- /   -        /.

-   

-        -      :Smilie: 

     ,     -

----------

-  150    ?  :Wow:

----------

,  -     ,   ,    ,    .     :Smilie:

----------


## ona_samaja2008

!        ,          -!  :Smilie:

----------

> !        ,          -!


   /?     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-.    ?  ?     ?     , ,   :Smilie:   ?
         .

----------


## galka558

-       .   .  :Smilie:

----------

?

----------

!1    ,  !     /,         , , .     !

   ,       !!!???

----------


## Rearden

. - -  ,   -    (-, /-/  ..).  -    -  ,   .
    ,   -  ,    -    ,    /  .    ,            .
    ,    ,     -   ,    (, )      .        "  ",       ""  ..    . ,   ,        .   -...

----------


## bucha

,         (  )  -      ,  /

----------


## '

-          . 

     -    . 

 .

 - ,  ,   .

      .

      . .  :Wink:

----------


## jama

,      ,    -,        ?   , -  ?   :Frown:

----------

> ,      ,    -,        ?   , -  ?


*jama*,   ,       ?
         .

----------

-  -           : , , /, -,     . /  -   ,   .    -    , , -     - ,      - 1/, 2/  ..
    ,        -  ,     ,   ? ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

-  ?

       .
          "",     :
           2                 -   .
     .   -  - 1.    -   , 2.  , 3.   - ,  -  ( ..   - ,    -,   1  ), 4.  .

----------


## -

,     2    ,      ...



> ""

----------


## 616

.  ?  - ?

----------

> .  ?  - ?


  :Cool:

----------


## 616

?  ,   ,        .

----------

*616*,  ,   .      -     :Big Grin:

----------


## 616

!

----------


## -

> !


  (  -  , , )  ,   ,        :Wow:   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,       .

----------


## -

> - ,       .


! :Wow:

----------


## 616

> (  -  , , )  ,   ,         ,


  -        ?!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !


 ?    ,         !  :Big Grin: 
     -       :Wink:

----------


## -

> -        ?!


      -    ,      8 .
     ,

----------

-    (  -, )
-    
 -  
     -  
 :Embarrassment:

----------

,           !!!

----------


## rudi_key

.  .  ,  .     /  . 
 /      .  .

----------

/?
   - ,      -,?

----------


## shrilanka

> /?
>    - ,      -,?


     .
/     /   .  -

----------


## Natasel

"       -,    - .  ,   , -   -   .   -         , *     -      ,      .*   -     .  -        5     ."
====
    .
  ?
        ,
      .
 -   ?

----------


## Natasel

:
===
:       -   ?
.

:     10.01.2002 N 1- "   "   ,    -          (. 2 . 1 ).

 !     ,      -  (.    10.01.2002 N 1-).

         -,    ,        -,       (. 1        -,            ,      02.12.2000 N 914).
          (. 28 ).       ,    20-  ,     ,      ,  ,    .
*         ,         -*
     ?

----------

> .  .  ,  .


   .
  -      .  ()  -  .

----------


## nata6a

> -


   ? 
   ?

----------

> ?


          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

, - ,    -   , +    - .    .             -  (+) , . (+.) . -      ,    .

          :     **,    **  ** -   ?     ,    2  .    , ,  ,     ,    -,    . ,     -.,      (  ).          -?

----------

> -?


      .



> -      ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .
> -      ,    .


    5   -,   150-200  ?   .   ,   .  ,   


> ,


.
      .

    ?

----------

:
  ,    ,   .
    ,   (    (!)  ),  ,  .

   " "  :Smilie:

----------

> 5  -,   150-200  ?  .   ,   .  ,


 . 



> .


 ,      ,  ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . 
> 
>  ,      ,  ,    .


   !   ,     ,  ..  ..         !
  ,  **       -?     **        .-.?

----------

.
    ,   .
     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .
>     ,   .
>      .


 -  ,  ""  -  .    ,     ,    -     . 
   ,  ..  ,     .  -  ,  .

----------

, .

----------


## dana

-  ?  ?      \   ,   -         ,           .   -     .           - ,    .

----------


## Olga_Alres

> :
>   ,    ,   .
>     ,   (    (!)  ),  ,  .
> 
>    " "


     ? :Redface:  ?   ?

----------

,   
 1 ,  

    -4
     30.10.97  71

 - ,     ""

----------


## -

> ""


  ,

----------

> ?


,      .

----------


## ,

150- ,      !!!!    !!!        ,      ,     !!!  !!!

----------


## grebenka

,   ,  ,   .  -      ,     .        ,     3   ,   ,       2   :Smilie:

----------

. .  .
  -, , ,,  /..  .

----------

> 150- ,      !!!!    !!!        ,      ,     !!!  !!!


,     . :Big Grin: 
      .

----------


## Tetanium

-  (),   -    .    .      -  ,         -.

----------

> -


   ,      ,     (    ).

----------


## Tetanium

-    -     ,  ,   ,   15    ...

----------

> -     ,  ,   ,   15    ...


  -,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,   ,   15    ...


 ,       ... :Wink:

----------


## Tetanium

.
      ...     ..     16-30  ,     " ",      ....
          .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,  ..     ( . )       ..

----------


## katerina371

> ,  ..     ( . )      ..


.      -,   -  ,      :yes:

----------


## -

, .. ,   .     :  - (       ); ,  ( 4  ,    ); -;   ..
   ()   2  -    , ?

----------

> ()   2  -    , ?


  ,   1  .

----------


## Vikontitta

. -        .  -    .  .

----------

-   / /   1 7.7?     ?

----------

> -   / /   1 7.7?     ?


,   "  / - "    ,    .

----------

> ,    ,    (  )  .
>     () -.


 .  ,  .

----------

/        -      , .,    ???

----------


## YUM

> /        -      , .,    ???


   "  " ?
  ,  .    .

----------

> "  " ?
>   ,  .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . -        .  -    .  .


  ,           -   ,   , /.  .      -  :Wow:   , ,   .  :Wink:

----------

> 


  ???

----------


## Laimuna

?    .

     ?   ?
          ?  ,      ,     , ?
 .

----------

> ?


.

----------


## Laimuna

> .


?      ?                3-    , ?
 :Frown:     . ,       3   (  )   ?

       .   ?

----------

> ?      ?                3-    , ?


  :yes: 



> .   ?


  :yes:

----------

> ,     -.     ,   -   35-45,          ...


,    , ,   ,              ,     ,    -...

----------


## Zagadka O

:
1. -.++ .      
2. -.++ .      
3.        .
      ,     ,   .    !

----------


## lense

, ,    60.   :
1.  , , ,     +   .     ,   
2.   +   ,   
3.      " ",  ,      ,        
4.  ,   -   
5.    -   ,      - ,    
 ,    ,  ,    .   -      .
     ,  ,    ,     (, , ),    ,   " ", ,

----------

-  (-, ,   .),  -  .    ,    ,  !    ,    !

----------

> :
> 1. -.++ .      
> 2. -.++ .      
> 3.        .
>       ,     ,   .    !


  -.   + ? :Wink:

----------


## Zimischka

,  .       ,   .      ,   ....
                ,      ???? :Wink:        ,     ???

----------


## katerina371

-      -  .
-    ,  
 .   ,  ,  -.      .  914 ,    .

----------


## Zimischka

,          \,   , ..          ,    .    .:
\           ,     1-.      .      \,        .
    ,    1-,  \   ,    ,          .
 ,     ?

----------


## katerina371

,      .               (,   )

----------


## Zimischka

katerina371,  !!!  ,    \     1-       \?     3  (  \)        ?     \           ?    ?

----------


## katerina371

,        -  ,       . 
 ,   -    ,    -   "   ",      (   ).
    ( 5 -)      ,    .    .

----------


## 59

/    ,       ,       .    ,  .

----------


## katerina371

,  ,    ,  .     914,    ,    :yes:

----------


## Zimischka

katerina371,     :Smilie:              .

----------


## ALEXIANA

.,          ?

----------


## ALEXIANA

,   /     ( , ) .     ?

----------

> /


      .
- .
  - .

----------


## ALEXIANA

,   ?    
1)/++ ,   /    /,   
2) /++,   /    /.
     ... .)  :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

*ALEXIANA*,   , ,?

----------


## ALEXIANA

/    / ?
 ?     ...  :Embarrassment: 
,

----------

-     + .
*ALEXIANA*.

----------

.
1. - -.
2. -     + .
3.  -.
4.  -.
5.     - .
6.     -

----------


## ALEXIANA

?

----------

.        .

----------


## oxana83

:
          .   ,     . ,      .      .     20  ,   . .
  ,   ?   -   , ., . ,    ,       /,    .

----------


## svetuochek

- ,    ,     .       -:     -  ,   ,        ..,    (.. ).      ,  .  ,

----------

> .   ,


    ?

----------


## oxana83

914  ,          ,    .

----------

.

----------


## ˸

> - ,


 


> 914


  /

----------


## oxana83

:
...........
1.         -,    ,        -,      .

..............

6.      -   ,    .
     ,    ,   ,    ,   ...      -       ?

----------

,    .
*oxana83* , .

----------


## oxana83

.            ,    .    "   "-    ?     /    ,     -  ,              .   ,       ?

----------

> "   "-    ?


  ,      .  ,      -.



> /    ,     -  ,             .


 .

----------

-?         -    ,       -.       ?

----------

> -?         -    ,       -.       ?


      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      -.


    :
 ( -)   -        ?

----------

, ,    .7.0    / -?        7.0       -? ?

----------

> :
>  ( -)   -        ?


 ,       ,   .  ,  . 





> .7.0


   ? 1?

----------

, 1: 7.7 :  ,  4.5
   - ,        / -?

----------

.

----------



----------


## Nolina

1:-7.7 ,       ,         -.

----------


## One day

> 1:-7.7 ,       ,         -.


     .  :Wink:

----------


## Eugeny

,    , ..           -,  ..        ,    ...     ?     ,     -?... 
    SVEETNA ",       ?       ?"

+          ...

----------


## 2

( 
\)   / .     .

----------


## VVSto4ka

> ,    , ..           -,  ..        ,    ...     ?     ,     -?... 
>     SVEETNA ",       ?       ?"
> 
> +          ...


   ,   ,     .      .       . 

       1000  .    /  -12    ,      !       -  .

----------

- ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

?   -    ".1", ". 2"  ..   ?

----------

-   -?

----------


## Alexandrovna

,     ,   ,    -      .     ,      .   ,       ,       .  :
        - /, 
    / -   ,         .     1    ,      .    .

----------


## 27

:, -, ,     ,        ,      ,          ,          ...    ...       )) +

----------

,   ,           ? ..                  /?

  /         /   ?

----------

> 


 :yes: 



> /?


  :yes: 



> /         /


  :yes:

----------


## 7olga

> -.        -  ,   ,  ...


       .  -  ,  .  -  ;      -    -,     ...     -      (     :Smilie:  ) -        -))

----------

-    , , .      .  :Wink:

----------


## V

?   -    ? (       ).

----------


## katerina371

> ?   -    ? (       ).


  ..
 914.    ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

-914 ,

----------


## katerina371

I.      
-

1.         -,    ,        -,      .
2.    -      ,     -,  ,   .

----------


## V

*katerina371*,  ,     - , ,       :Frown:

----------

*V*,    ?    ,   ?

----------


## V

**,  .            ,   ,    . .
     ,  -   -     "" ( ) ,   :Frown:   .   :Frown:

----------

*V*,         ,     ,

----------


## katerina371

1 + 129-:          .      .  :yes:

----------


## V

**,    ,    ,      .   ...   .         ,  .

----------

> ?

----------


## Bucom

( -  ),   .     (  ),           .          .          (    ).

----------


## 232RMO

-.    ,   - .  ,      ,           .  :Smilie:     , ,    , -        ,     ,   , ,      -   ,      ,  .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nata3355

,      / ,     ? ?         :Frown:

----------


## nata3355

8  169 -    




8.         

-,        


.                             




8.      -   
   ,   

    -
,           


.


.. ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

, ,  ,   ,

----------


## nata3355

-   .  :Frown: 
      /      ?     ? 
        ,     ,      /                   :Frown:  
        ,      ,   /   . 
   -      ??

----------

> /      ?     ?


  :yes:

----------


## nata3355

.         . 
    :

1)  /  -   ,   / /       ?

2)  /       +  ? 

3)            ?

----------

*nata3355*,     / -


    02.12.2000 N 914

1.         -,    ,        -,      .

7.    ,    -,  ,        ,    ()   .

----------


## 7

,-       ?

----------

> ,-       ?


 .
1.         -,    ,        -,      .

(    02.12.2000 N 914 "         -,            ")

----------


## 7

?

----------


## 7

-     ,   ,   - ,  ?

----------


## 232RMO

? ,         ,      ...

----------

8. -,   ,              ,   172     (    2    22  2005 . N 119- "     21                     ",  -    22  2005 . N 119-).

(    02.12.2000 N 914 "         -,            ")

14. -,      ,      .

(    02.12.2000 N 914 "         -,            ")

----------



----------



----------


## sm151058

:       .    ,   . , - ( )     (-),       ( , ).

----------

> :       .    ,   . , - ( )     (-),       ( , ).


*sm151058*,   - 914  ?   ,        .

----------

,   ,     :
1) : -  +    -(/)-, ,  - , , .
2) :-  +    -(/)-, ,  - , , .
3) :  
4) :  
5) : -  +  
6) : -   .

5  6      ???????

----------

> 1) : -  +    -(/)-, ,  - , , .
> 2) :-  +    -(/)-, ,  - , , .


 -    



> 5) : -  +  
> 6) : -   .


 , ,

----------

/  .  ().
       .
   . 
    ???

----------

.

----------


## .

-,    ......    ....   ,       )))

----------


## Blueberry

?     ,      .      .

----------


## sm151058

> ?     ,      .      .


 ?     .--             .

----------


## Blueberry

> ?     .--             .


       ,       .   ,   .      .,    ,        . .     ,  .     .          -.

----------


## Ingman

-    ,  -   ..

----------


## golubin

klerk.ru    ,       ) http://www.klerk.ru/release/242918/

----------


## -36

.,     ,        ,            ....,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


,   .

----------

2     .      ,    ?    .       .

----------


## -36

> ,   .

----------


## sm151058

> ,       .   ,   .      .,    ,        . .     ,  .     .          -.


 ,    ,    ( ),     ,   ,    ..    ,   .       .  ?

----------


## Kissme

> -,    ......    ....   ,       )))


 !     ?                        .    ?  - :Redface:

----------

> ?


    ,    "".
   -  -

----------


## Kissme

> ,    "".
>    -  -


. ...

----------

-,        .       ,          .         .

----------


## Blueberry

,     .       .   ,     :    -  .

----------

-      -        -?

----------


## svetuochek

> -      -        -?


 ,      .

----------

,  ,          .     -.

----------

.
     -.         .
     ....(
 ?)

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

,    . (  ). ,  ,  , , ... 
     -          -   .
        2-3 . ( -   3 )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ....(
>  ?)


  ,           -  .. , ,     .
  - ,      .

----------

> ,           -  .. , ,     .
>   - ,      .


  ,  ?      .
     .
  -        ......   .
       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -        ...


        5 ,   .

----------

> 5 ,   .


    5 .      ....

----------

> 5 ,   .


  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,    ,   ()    ...       ...  ...   -...

----------

> , ,    ,   ()    ...       ...  ...   -...


      ))     .
....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,       -   .    ,        ?
  ,   ,   -    .        ,     ,   3-4    - .

----------

> ,       -   .    ,        ?
>   ,   ,   -    .        ,     ,   3-4    - .


, , ,      )  - )

----------


## Urik

,      -              ""?

----------

> ,      -              ""?


 !         ?           !   ,   .       !  ,

----------

> ,      -              ""?


      "   ....",     -,  ""

----------

**,            ?

----------


## 777

> ,      -              ""?


   15       -,       .  :Wink:

----------


## Leyla_24

> 15       -,       .


.     ))

----------


## RKseniaV

.

----------

